# Air Compressor Cart / Caddy?



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

I know I've seen a bunch of them on LJ's, but for the life of me, I can't find more than a couple after searching using every keyword I can think of. Can my fellow LJ's please hook me up with links to any of the myriad air compressor carts/caddies that have made an appearance here. I'm getting one in the very near future and would like to have the cart/caddy all ready to go for when it gets here.

Thanks in advance,

Chris


----------



## Wood_smith (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey, Capt… I'm not sure what exactly you're looking for, but I've been thinking about building this one, on the Wood magazine site:

http://www.woodstore.net/is190may20.html

If I see any others, I'll post the links.


----------



## CoolDavion (Dec 6, 2007)

There was one in ShopNote
http://www.shopnotes.com/issues/101/extras/air-tool-station/


----------



## CyBorge (Sep 15, 2009)

Google sometimes does a better job of searching specific sites. I just used this as a search string, and it came back with a bunch of compressor carts right here on Lumber Jocks:

*compressor site:lumberjocks.com/projects*


----------



## Blondewood (Mar 30, 2009)

Here's mine: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/27407


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks for the help everybody. The one Lloyd posted was the one I was looking for. I just ordered that issue. I love this site.


----------

